# Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.



## Thecatfisch (7. Juli 2008)

Hey Boardis,
So allmählich hat der Zahn der Zeit an meiner Traumstippe genagt und somit fällt es schwer sie zu handhaben.

Sie ist aber auch 3x so alt wie ich,und bevor sie bricht werde ich mir eine neue besorgen.

Preislich ist nicht viel mehr als 200Euro drinne.

Habe mich also ein bissel schlau gemacht und mir ist die SHIMANO Catana CX Comp. 1150 ins Auge gesprungen(aua)

Ich möchte gerne eine die min 10m ist.Die Catana ist 11.50m.

Sie kostet bei Askari 190Euro,wäre also genau im Limit.

Hätte ich die Finanziellen Möglichkeiten würde ich eher zu Browning greifen,aber ich denke das die Ruten von Shimano auch als Stippruten was taugen.


Könnt ihr mir noch andere Empfehlen,bin für jede empfehlung gerne offen.

Damit es euch Leichter fällt habe ich mal ein paar Merkmale zusammengestellt die diese Rute vorweisen sollte.

->über 10m
->Steckrute
->Hochwertiges Material
->am besten mit ersatz kit
->muss mit Gummizug ausstattbar sein
->leicht
->Gut ausbalanziert
->Sensibel aber Stark
->Steckverbindungen müssen sich gut lösen


----------



## elmo (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

hey thecatfish


interessantes thema. kann dir dazu leider nix sagen. habe vor mir aber auch eine neue stippe zu kaufen....


was meinst du mit ersatz kit???



elmo


----------



## Brassenfan (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Hey Boardis,
> Damit es euch Leichter fällt habe ich mal ein paar Merkmale zusammengestellt die diese Rute vorweisen sollte.
> 
> ->über 10m
> ...


 
dan sparr lieber noch ein bisschen, denn für 200eurowirst da nix gescheites bekomm #d


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> dan sparr lieber noch ein bisschen, denn für 200eurowirst da nix gescheites bekomm #d



Es wäre schön wenn die Rute ein paar dieser Dinge vorweisen könnte.Und ich denke schon das man für 200Euro(400Mark!) ne gescheite Rute bekommt.


----------



## Jemir (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

am besten bestellste die online, dann hast Du ein Widerrufsrecht wenn die Rute nicht zusagt. Oder rede mit Deinem Dealer ob er Dir eine zur Ansicht bestellt.


----------



## Brassenfan (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn die Rute ein paar dieser Dinge vorweisen könnte.Und ich denke schon das man für 200Euro(400Mark!) ne gescheite Rute bekommt.


 

habe mir die rute bei meinem dealer angesehn für die 190 euro bekommst du nur die rute ohne kits. was für ein kit brauchst du den den bei shimano bekommst nur 3teilige kits so sagte es mir mein dealer und bei einem kit bist meistens nochmal mit mindestens 80 euro bei.


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Hasste dich jetzt für mich schlau gemacht oder was.ISt ja geil.

Gute Info.

jaja die sache mit den Kits ist schon so ne Sache,bei Browning kosten die Kits auch um die 90-100Euro .

Ich denke mal das ich mit dann die Rute ohne Kits kaufen werde.

Komme auch mit einem Kit klar.

Lass mir dann für ca 20Euro en Gummizug einbauen,somit bin ich dann bei 210.

Finde die Rute einfach ganz schön,dabei ist sie mit 993g für 1150cm auch net alzu schwer.


----------



## Brassenfan (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

war futter und frische köder hollen und hab da ma nachhgefragt ! 
naja finde 993g auf 11,5 doch schon ganz schön schwer ! 
warum einziehen lassen ? kannst dis net ? 

lg Fabian


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Janz Ellich,nein.
Bin echt kein Super Profi,aber auf einen Gummizug will ich nicht verzichten.


----------



## Franky D (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Hi Cat 

die catana ist schon nict schlecht aber an deinerstelle würd ich auch noch etwas mehr sparen damit du dann wirklich wa shast was sehr lange hält Schirme rhat z.b die Technium Ax im angebot als set Also Rute 11,5m 10teile 770gr pluss top set 4teilig 3,83m für gesammt 300€ und dort kannst du ein Gummmizug bis 12er größe ohne probleme reinmachen oder halt dann die Catana oder auf ne Browning sparen


----------



## Brassenfan (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

würd ich auch nicht drauf verzichten vollen aber guck mal hier vilt hilft dir das ja ein bissel weiter 
http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2007/Ein_Spitzenbericht.php

was fischt du den zurzeit für ne rute ?


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Mein Vater hat seine Angelaussrüstung von einem alten Wettkampfangler bekommen.

Die Rute ist immer gut geflegt worden und deswegen hat sie die letzten 40 Jahre (oder länger)gut überstanden und ist immer noch gut Fischbar.Aber es gibt natürlich bessere Ruten,die erstmal leichter sind und auch besser ausbalanziert sind.Ich kann nicht sagen aus welchem Material die Rute ist,denke aber mal das es Glasfaser ist.Könnte aber auch ein Material sein das ich nicht kenne,(breunliche Farbe#c)aber woraus früher Stippruten gefertigt worden sind.

Der Griff wurde noch Handgefertigt draufgenäht bzw. er ist aus Stoff änlichem Material,müsste Garn sein.

Vlt hilft euch das weiter:
Auf der Rute ist ein Aufkleber!
Schwarzer Hintergrund darauf übereinandergestellt ein Rotes 'S' und darunter ein Rotes 'W' .Desweiteren sind dort noch 3 Zusammenhängende Weiße Pfeile die aussehen wie ein Kerzenständer.

Ich weis das hört sich bescheuert an,aber besser kann ich es nicht Erklären.Desweiteren ist die Rute Silber-Blau.


Ich müsst bedenken das ich eigentlich Karpfenangler bin,ich verpulver schon mein Ganzen Geld,somit bleibt halt nicht alzu viel für's Stippen übrig.Ich brauche und will mir gar nicht die Nobelsten edel Ruten Kaufen.Ich brauche einfach nur eine Qualitativ(für diesen Preis von rund 200Euro)hochwertige Rute.Fertig aus.:m

Ich bin Schüler und kein Großverdiener.
Hätte ich die Finanzielllen Möglichkeiten,wäre natürlich auch was besseres drin.
Aber mit 14 Jahren denke ich,muss ich noch keine kleinwagen gleichwertigen Ruten besitzen,wäre schön ,muss aber nicht sein.:q


----------



## Brassenfan (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

falls die rute nicht neu sein muss schau mal bei ebay unter kopfruten da findest du eine rute von trubacco sie ist 11meter lqng und würd mit einem zweiten handteil geliefert so das du auch auf 9m fischen kannst ( ist schon ne gute sache ) wiegt auf 9m rund 500gr. und auf 11m rund 700g. 
also wenn siw nicht neu sein muss schau sie dir mal an. 
#h


----------



## gründler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Leute ihr redet immer von Gewicht der Rute.
Ne Rute kann nur 300gr bei 11m wiegen,und dafür aber 5000gr balancegewicht haben.
Nicht das Rutengewicht zählt,das Balancegewicht ist auschlaggebend.
Zur der erwähnten Rute habe sie schon in der Hand gehabt gehandelt etc.mir ist sie zu weich"schwabelig" und wie gesagt hat sie ein hohes Kopfbalancegewicht.
Man kauft keine Pole ohne sie vorher in der Hand gehabt zu haben,immer wieder lese ich das,und nachher dann boooah ist die aber Kopflastig schwabelt etc#d.
Ne Pole muß man vorher in der Hand gehabt haben,jeder Mensch ist anders gebaut,und nicht Pole A liegt auch jeden wie sie mir liegt.
Ich besitze einige Poles ich weiß nicht wie viele es sind,aber es sind etliche,jede davon habe ich vorher getestet usw.
Auf blauen Dunst bestellen,kann man nen paar Socken aber nicht ne Pole die man nicht Persönlich kennt.
lg


----------



## Molke-Drink (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Hab den Fred mal ein wenig überfolgen....
Was für n hoch elastisches gummi willste rein machen?
N vernümptiges Elastik mit Konektor etc kostet doch nur n 10er oder bin ich jetzt im falschen Film?


----------



## Brassenfan (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

du brauchst auch noch ne teflonhülse und eine endhalterung wo der gummi mit gehalten wird ! aber da du es ja im laden machst wollen die meist auch ein paar euro dafür. |wavey:


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Ich lass es mir dann bei Colmic machen.

Weis jemand ob Askari die hat also im Laden in Düsseldorf? fahre da r dann mal hin und könnte mir die dann direkt mal etwas genauer anschauen-

Fahre gleich an Askari vobei und könnte da ja mal reingehen und mir die Rute anschauen


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Sie hatten sie da.Mir ist sie einfach zu schwer.Und nicht gerade gut Ausbalanciert.

Habe mir mal die Browning Ambition Pro 800 geholt.Ist einfach relativ leicht und sehr gut Ausbalanciert.War Runtergesetzt,deswegen wurde sie direkt eingetütet.

Was für ein Gummi kann ich dort einbauen lassen??Also Größe.

Ich denke ja mal das jemand diese Rute hat und mir einen Praksistestbericht liefern kann.

also wäre nett mein ich


----------



## Brassenfan (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

wie lang is den die browning und was hast nun bezahlt


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Sie ist 8m und ich habe ca 50Euro bezahlt.


----------



## Krüger82 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Sollte die rute nicht mind. 10m haben?????Bei ner rutenlänge von 8m braucht man kein gummi, die fischt man am besten lang-lang!!!!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Ich habe es auch so gelernt,ab 10m Steck ist mittem Gummi okey.

Weiste warum die Rute runtergesetzt war?Weil da jemand ein Gummizug drin hatte.

Somit ist da jetzt schon ein Loch für einen Gummizug!Deshalb!Desweiteren ist unser erster vorsitzender Mitglied Des Browning team's.Er meinte ich kann mir da ruhig ein gummizug einbauen lassen.Er meinte für die Rute max 10-12er also maximal.


----------



## Brassenfan (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

hab in meiner 8m kopfrute auch nen gummi drin für kleinere kanäle einfach top !


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Eben,ich angel zwar nciht in einem Kanal,aber bei uns am see ist 8 m völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Brassenfan (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

na dan gummi rein und los gehts


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> na dan gummi rein und los gehts


 
Garniht zweideutig :m:m


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

 nein das ist nicht zweideutig anhand der Satzstellugn siht man das|znaika:  |znaika:|muahah:

Es gibt auch gummizüge,zb. von Sensas.Die ziht man über und dann kanns los gehen.So das war zweideutig carpcatcher:m


----------



## Brassenfan (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Garniht zweideutig :m:m


 

na gummi rein kommt bissel komisch aber ich spreche hier 100% vom angeln und nichts anderem |rolleyes !
und wan würd die rute getestet ??


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Wenn das Gummi drin ist.Leider ist dieser Stipperexperte (Hotspot angelsport) in Duisburg.Kann da net ma eben so hin fahren.Aber meine MUtter fährt vlt morgen mit mir hin.Dann werden natürlich noch direkt Maden mit gekauft und dann wird sie getestet


----------



## Krüger82 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Na dann ist doch alles easy!!!! Wünsche dir viel erfolg mit der neuen rute!!!!

mfg


----------



## Sei68 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

Hallo TheCatfish, meine Antwort kommt für dieses Mal leider zu spät.  Aber für das nächste Mal, kann sie dir ja vielleicht weiterhelfen. Eine sehr gute Rute für Jungangler scheint die Tubertini XS 10-03 zu sein. Guckst du hier: http://www.sensas-team.de bei Kopfruten. Ich selbst fische eine Tubertini in 13,50m und war mit dieser Rute und den Kits immer voll zufrieden.
Ansonsten: Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit deiner neuen Browning. Du wirst damit sicherlich deine Fische fangen. Letztlich entscheidend ist eh nicht das Gerät, sondern der/die Angler/in am Ufer. Petri und Grüße aus Baden.:vik:


----------



## elmo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Stippe!Dachte an die Shimano Catana.*

tach zusammen


habe mich ein wenig informiert. werde mir jetzt die shimano naxave competition 1150 zulegen. bin völlig begeistert von der rute. da kann leider die cantana nicht mithalten.


bekomm die rute für 200e mit nem 12er gummi drin .ist doch ok der preis oder??????





elmo


----------

